# The different "phases" of the battery cycle on a Reo



## Silver (9/9/14)

Hi all

Before I got my Reo I was chatting to @Cape vaping supplies on the phone and I asked him whether it was a problem for him that the battery ran down leading to a less intense vape toward the end of the battery cycle on the Reo. Of course this is a mech thing, not just a Reo thing.

He said something very interesting that day. He said it wasn't a problem for him at all - and that he actually quite likes it and it suited his vaping preference. Strong in the morning - and by evening time its more mellow, when he preferred a more mellow vape. 

In the first few months on the Reo I did not go low in resistance - around 1.3 ohms to 1.0 ohms - sometimes 0.9 ohms. The drop off wasn't that noticeable until right at the end of the battery's life when it was nearly ready to be taken out. Also, new to the Reo, I didn't really notice it as much. 

However, more recently, I have one Reo Grand permanently at 0.65 ohms. I can pick up 3 phases to a 6ml tank
- 1st phase - about the first 2ml or so - brute force - oh my goodness - hold on - this is potent 
- 2nd phase - from 2ml to about 4ml - still very strong and consistent - lovely
- from 4ml to 6ml - or actually 5.5ml since one doesnt fill it - a bit weaker and more mellow. A nice change

These are approximate and the change is gradual, not a sudden shift. There aren't 3 distinct phases - I am just using those to explain the concept.

Interestingly, I can't say which "phase" I prefer. It depends on how I feel at the time. First thing in the morning I actually prefer a milder vape. Then strong for the day and mellow in the evening. With some exceptions, that tends to be my preference. I have different coils in my different devices set up to give me a good "mild" vape and a good "strong" vape. But this post is not talking about that. This post is talking about the phases of the vape as the battery runs down on a particular coil.

With each "phase" - I can sometimes pick up subtle changes in the flavours. Doesn't happen with every juice but with some. 

If I only had one device, I'd probably need to adjust the power to my needs at that time or adjust the power to inspect the "flavour spectrum" to see at what power I like a particular juice.

Instead, the Reo keeps me interested. In some ways, there is an element of surprise as the vape changes slightly and the way it can differ from the morning to the mid-afternoon. It's as if the Reo has a personality of its own. Okay not really, but you get the idea 

Fortunately, I have more than one Reo, so invariably, one has been recently filled and has a fresh battery. So if I'm in need of a big nic hit - I reach for that one. Otherwise, I will sample what's going on in say the Bowdens Mate one and see how it feels midway or a more mellow VM Choc Mint on another one nearing the end of its juice/batt... (which incidentally, sweetens slightly as the power drops)

Give me a bottom fed high quality regulated device and I will no doubt be very entertained, controlling it the way I want. 

*But for now, I am enjoying the somewhat "magical" variability my Reos dish out - and am loving the show they put on. Their combinations of different coils and battery voltages play a lovely tune indeed! *

*"Reo symphony" - Sep 2014*

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Marzuq (9/9/14)

i agree with your phases conclusion. its very noticeable on my mini too. probably more noticeable as the strength drop comes quicker when running the same 0.6 ohm coil with a smaller battery.

i swop batteries out 3 to 4 times a day just to keep my hit good. 

that being said. i dont mind the swap of batteries all day long. Anna is still my device preference by a long shot

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (9/9/14)

Very interesting read! Thank you for this @Silver!
As soon as i feel I'm getting less vapor production, I change the battery out. I have to take a longer pull to get some satisfaction and this doesn't seem to do it for me. I feel more comfy with a short pull that has all the kick in it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/9/14)

Wow @Marzuq - 3 to 4 times a day!

As a matter of interest, have you measured the voltage when you take out your battery?
Is it 3.7V? or is it nearer to 4.0V? and maybe you are just sensitive to the voltage? 
And how much juice do you get through on one battery?

On both my Grands and my Mini I only change batteries at the end of the juice bottle. 
Both Grand and Mini batts are normally around 3.7V when I take them out. Sometimes 3.6V and sometimes 3.8V. Depends on the coil. My 0.65 ohmer tends to drain the battery down to 3.6V. Once I saw a 3.55V


----------



## annemarievdh (9/9/14)

Grate post @Silver 

Mine is now on almost no power or vapor, almost time to change and can’t wait to get that kick from a fresh battery

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (9/9/14)

Silver said:


> Wow @Marzuq - 3 to 4 times a day!
> 
> As a matter of interest, have you measured the voltage when you take out your battery?
> Is it 3.7V? or is it nearer to 4.0V? and maybe you are just sensitive to the voltage?
> ...


 

@Silver i have not tested the batteries when removed but i have one that i just swopped out. will test it when i get home a little later on.

i use about 3 refills for the day. i change the battery once depleted 2ml. at that point the vape is so weak that you can actually taste the flavouring in the juice if that makes any sense at all. i will keep my multi meter with me for the next couple days jst to monitor the battery and report back

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/9/14)

What an insightful post @Silver! I love the way you analyse stuff like this... I always think after reading one of your posts about things I felt but never quantified! I'm so with you on the three phases...

I too change batteries 3-4 times a day because I love the power of a fresh battery! But I also understand the mellow vape for portions of the day! My favourite time of the vape day is after supper, a bit of TV and interfacing with the family and then a fresh battery and a full 6ml bottle of Tropical Ice and sometimes a fresh Rayon wick!  Sometimes I am so in the zen zone I want to phone both @Oupa from VM and Rob from Reosmods and thank them for their creations!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## shabbar (9/9/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Grate post @Silver
> 
> Mine is now on almost no power or vapor, almost time to change and can’t wait to get that kick from a fresh battery


 
wait ... what ??? you have a reo ??? how did I miss this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (9/9/14)

Mmmmm this fresh battery is sooo nice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (9/9/14)

shabbar said:


> wait ... what ??? you have a reo ??? how did I miss this


 
 go on congratulate me 

go back to the vape mail/reo mail/reo selfie and you will find when

and 

go to the "what did you vape today" and you will see what i've been vaping the past couple of days


----------



## Andre (9/9/14)

I am probably not as sensitive to the drop in voltage and mostly change batts on a daily voltage check. Never go below 3.8, but the vape on that range tastes more or less the same to me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (9/9/14)

Marzuq said:


> @Silver i have not tested the batteries when removed but i have one that i just swopped out. will test it when i get home a little later on.
> 
> i use about 3 refills for the day. i change the battery once depleted 2ml. at that point the vape is so weak that you can actually taste the flavouring in the juice if that makes any sense at all. i will keep my multi meter with me for the next couple days jst to monitor the battery and report back


 


alright just found my work voltmeter and the battery i removed is at 3.7v
and coil is at 0.76ohm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morne (9/9/14)

Great post @Silver and agree with you 100%

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (9/9/14)

@Silver I prefer a fresh battery and during the first month I would measure the battery every time before I replace same (average 3.83V, irrespective of coil resistance). Don't even measure the battery anymore as I immediately taste that _all-vapor-zero-flavour_ moment. A fully charged battery gives me satisfaction for about 2.5 to 3ml.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (9/9/14)

Great thread and an interesting read as usual @Silver . You always seem to perfectly articulate your thoughts!

I also feel as if there would be 3 phases in the battery cycle.

1. It hits hard, flavour is intense and satisfying. ( first 2mls) (a bit too intense for the early morning but perfect from mid morning and evening)
2. The flavour is still great, not as punchy but it's better for more relaxed, mid afternoon chain vaping, the early morning drive to work and the drive back home (2 -4.5)
3. A phase I'm not really a fan of. I can feel the battery is going. Flavour seems to be really flat and unsatisfyingly different from what I was getting in 1 & 2. I usually change batteries shortly after I feel this way. (4.5 - 5.5ml)

I have found that by the time I'm switching, the battery is around 3.9 - 3.8

I just wanted to add that this feeling of flavour "change" in my phase 3 doesn't occur with all juices, but most of them.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Alex (9/9/14)

Andre said:


> I am probably not as sensitive to the drop in voltage and mostly change batts on a daily voltage check. Never go below 3.8, but the vape on that range tastes more or less the same to me.


 
About the same for me, I was just trying to subjectively test this now, but I'm starting to feel slightly whoosy and think I need to find a couch.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (9/9/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Great thread and an interesting read as usual @Silver . You always seem to perfectly articulate your thoughts!
> 
> I also feel as if there would be 3 phases in the battery cycle.
> 
> ...



Awesome articulation there sir!
Thanks

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (9/9/14)

@Silver & @Yiannaki definitely have the gift of the gab - you guys perfectly describe in words what mere mortals like me battle to imagine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## vaalboy (10/9/14)

Nice thread @Silver - I never measure the voltage when I remove my batts and usually change batteries (3100 mAh) x3 a day vaping on ave around 10-12ml. I've noted that as the battery depletes I tend to double clutch or take much longer draws to satisfy my requirements.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (10/9/14)

very informative thread @Silver , thank you

i will definitely keep this info in mind when i get a reo, eventually

Reactions: Like 2


----------

